# NEW KY State Record Muskie!!!



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Caught at Cave Run. Oh yeah the girl that caught it is only 14. 

http://www.outdoors911.com/reports/showthread.php?t=5273


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Geez that's a great fish. Kinda happy to hear about the record being broken, the story on the previous one was kind of.... fishy... guide was out with clients and the guide catches the record musky? This one is a much better story.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, wow, wow,.......


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Awesome fish and girl.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

From what I understand the young lady tried to release the fish. It was hooked deeply and would not go. 

I commend her for wanting to release it and her parents for taking the time to instill the knowledge in her. She is wise beyond her years in this aspect.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Weatherby said:


> From what I understand the young lady tried to release the fish. It was hooked deeply and would not go.
> 
> I commend her for wanting to release it and her parents for taking the time to instill the knowledge in her. She is wise beyond her years in this aspect.


Yep, swallowed a Dbl. Cowgirl. 
Gotta love Cave Run!! Been a few years but.... "I'll be back!"


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

What a PIG! Question for any of you southern boys who fish the Cave....Are those fish all stocked? Is there any natural reproduction at the Cave? I am curious to know if that was a stocked or natrual fish. Either way, HOLY MOLY.

Also, Weatherby...you nailed it on the head. Hats off to her and her musky-loving family. haha!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Not confirmed but I heard the fish had a clipped fin meaning a stocked fish from the early 90's.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep I heard it was a stocked fish from 1990 to 1994 release.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Muskyman said:


> Yep, swallowed a Dbl. Cowgirl.
> Gotta love Cave Run!! Been a few years but.... "I'll be back!"


Kevin - Did I mark that spot on the Map I sold ya? If I knew they had one that big I would have kept the map LOL


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Kevin - Did I mark that spot on the Map I sold ya? If I knew they had one that big I would have kept the map LOL


No, unfortunately you didn't mark it.  
There are some monster fish there. My last time there, in a hour and a half, I caught a 49 1/2" and a 46" both by the beach.


----------



## RiverKatt (Aug 29, 2007)

I grew up in Ashland Ky, and cut my teeth Musky fishing on the Cave. Man I miss that lake. I still try to get down there 3 or 4 times a year. There is some natural reproduction but very little on the main lake. The upper parts of the licking river is all natural reproduction (poppin rock, banger, black water). I caught my PB up the river and it had all four fins. It was almost that big, 49" and just 20lbs lighter. It's just a matter of time before the 50lb mark is broke.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish, even as impressive is a 14 yr old girl possibly having to cast a dcg for any amount of time they have some serious drag to em.


----------

